# Found fancy pigeon without band



## Wstotz (Apr 28, 2012)

My husband found and caught a white, fancy pigeon. It has fluffy feathers around its head and neck. There is no band. Not sure what to do with it. It's happily eating some parakeet seeds and is perched in an old parakeet flight cage that we had in the attic. Not sure yet if it is tame. It was really frightened earlier so it didn't want to be touched much but can't imagine it was really wild. 
Seems in good health. Should I release it or keep him? Never had a pigeon before but we've had 2 parakeets and a cockatiel. 
If he can survive on his own I'd be happy to release him but I dont know if he'd survive very well. I've been looking at pictures online and he looks mostly like a capuchine?
Local bird rescue won't take pigeons...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You have done right by securing the bird. His chances of survival in the wild are slim.
Where are you located?


----------



## Wstotz (Apr 28, 2012)

Central Pennsylvania


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So we need someone in central PA to step up and take the pigeon. It helps to know where you are.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you want to keep him that's great too.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You most definitely saved his/her life. Do not release him/her, as Charis says. Can you post a photo ?

Is there any sign of external injury ? Blood, missing feathers, scabs, lesions, scrapes ???


----------



## Wstotz (Apr 28, 2012)

He has no obvious injuries. No missing feathers or visible bleeding or wounds. He ate a good amount of parakeet seeds yesterday and was flying around a bit before my husband caught him. He seems terrified of us and seems to like to perch on the little seed cups at the top of the cage instead of just eating the seed I put on the bottom of the cage on some newspaper.
I'm going to head to the pet store today to see if I can find him something more nutritious than parakeet seeds. 
I think my husband is wanting to keep him but I'm not sure if that's best. Should he be in an outside coop? Does he need to go outside to fly and exercise? We have a large flight cage for parakeets that he's in now but it seems too small for him. It's only about 3' x 2' x 3'.
Is there something I should do to make him feel more relaxed? Doesn't seem terrible used to people. Whenever I try to touch him or feed him seeds from my hand he flaps away frightened.
He's such a beautiful bird, I just want to do what's best for him!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He would do better with a croc he can not tip over with feed in it at the bottom of the cage...they do not climb like hookbills do..a brick for him to sit on at the bottom may be nice for him..they like flat perches like a shelf so one of those half way up on one side would get him off the floor when he wants. you may try to advertise lost pigeon at the local feedstores, or even go to the neighbors and ask around.. he probably ecsaped but he also could of been dumped. if someone does call you about him ask for them to describe him. good luck! he/she is pretty.

also If you end up not finding his owner and do not want to keep him, you can make a new thread under pigeons for adoption/for sale and state in the title PA so those members can see it , there very well may be a member close enough to come pick him up..just vet them first. make sure it is a good home


----------



## Wstotz (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 
I went to the pet store and bought some pigeon seed and a nest for it. I put a brick in the bottom and also a little wooden rodent house for it to perch on something taller but it still prefers the little wooden parakeet perch up at the top. It did come down to eat and then it paced back and forth for awhile before heading back up to its perch. 
I feel badly. I know I shouldn't release it but it doesn't seem happy in the cage. It let me pet it for a minute or so. Should I let it fly around my house? I'm concerned if I let it out in the house I might have a hard time catching him to put him away in his cage.


----------



## Wstotz (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a picture of the parakeet cage I have him in. Too small for him?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great find.......BEAUTIFUL pigeon! It does seem to be a capuchine. He/she will tame up after time if you are patient and gentle. Lots of good information on this forum for all your questions. Cage seems like a nice size. Later on you can let him out in the house, supervised, to get a little "flying time" but give him/her some days to settle in and get used to you and his surroundigns. In an enclosed room he/she shouldn't be too hard to catch again and will probably go back into the cage on his/her own once he/she is used to it.


----------

